# kayak rentals... pensacola area?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

hello everybody... im seeing if anyone in the pensacola area does kayak rentals... im looking for a sit- on- top anything to go play with off the beach with for a week in the middle of june... if anyone could give me a ballpark of what rates might be that would be great too.. thanks


----------



## Caffeine (Mar 16, 2009)

I was in P'cola a few weeks ago and rented a kayak from Pensacola Kayak and Sail. Great place, awesome folks. I rented a Heritage Redfish 12, 24 hours, for $50.00. They had bunch of kayaks to choose from, for rental. You should check out their website, http://www.pensacolakayak.com, it lists their rental fleet. 



I know that Key Sailing on the beach also rents kayaks, but I don't know their rates.


----------



## STAVE (Jan 22, 2009)

you can also try www.pensacolakayaks.com

they let you take the kayak wherever you need to go


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

I think this post is about 4 years old.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are in Navarre try Kayak Dave (Dave Barker). He rents them out of the Navarre Pier.

[email protected]


----------

